
Microfunding for MicroISVs: Y Combinator. - drm237
http://www.47hats.com/index.php/2008/03/26/microfunding-for-microisvs-ycombinator/
======
jraines
is there a domain-name generator out there that says "Enter a Number" . . .
"Now Enter a Noun" . . . "Create Domain!"

------
alaskamiller
Tony's been pushing his writing to quote a lot of sites lately and they're
pretty darn good too. Good luck with getting more traction with RescueTime.

~~~
webwright
heh-- writing is hard for me. I'm glad someone noticed. I think 37s is
right... Startup hackers need to be really good at written communication.
Practice, practice!

